# very stiff mag spring?!?!



## krawl1212 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey all i recently ordered a 17 rnd mag from the beretta website and i gotta say by the time i get 10rnds in the spring is so stiff and hard for me to get the remaining seven in , its giving me a blister on my thumb, i got all 17 in and am letting them sit in there for awhile and every couple hours i have been unloading the mag and reloading it to work the apring, will it become easier to load over time by doing this or should i not do this? This is my first handgun purchase by the way so any feedback would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance ,john


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You'll be fine, just a new mag spring.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

By Mec-Gar mags if you can find em'... bought some for my 92 and LOVE them. Better quality and cheaper than factory mags (at least for Beretta's & Sig's). 18 rds go in easy and feed reliably.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, just a new spring that hasn't been worked. Give it some time and it will get better.

Also, magazine loaders are available. I usually never need one, but if I'm spending a full day at the range, they do come in handy and save some wear and tear on the ole thumb and fingers.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> By Mec-Gar mags if you can find em'... bought some for my 92 and LOVE them. Better quality and cheaper than factory mags (at least for Beretta's & Sig's). 18 rds go in easy and feed reliably.


MEC-GAR makes the original mags for Beretta, Sig and a few others.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My original Beretta mags are much different than my Mec-Gar ones. Some models did ship with Mec-Gar mags for a while... but since stopped. The Sig P228 Tac Ops originally came with 4 Mec-Gar 20 rounders but switched to Factory ones for some reason. 

Not sure on all models though... some may still ship with Mec-Gar ones.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Beretta springs are ALWAYS stiff. Get yourself a Maglula Uplula mag loader...best thing since white bread.....save time and fingers.


krawl1212 said:


> Hey all i recently ordered a 17 rnd mag from the beretta website and i gotta say by the time i get 10rnds in the spring is so stiff and hard for me to get the remaining seven in , its giving me a blister on my thumb, i got all 17 in and am letting them sit in there for awhile and every couple hours i have been unloading the mag and reloading it to work the apring, will it become easier to load over time by doing this or should i not do this? This is my first handgun purchase by the way so any feedback would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance ,john


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> My original Beretta mags are much different than my Mec-Gar ones. Some models did ship with Mec-Gar mags for a while... but since stopped. The Sig P228 Tac Ops originally came with 4 Mec-Gar 20 rounders but switched to Factory ones for some reason.
> 
> Not sure on all models though... some may still ship with Mec-Gar ones.


Yes, the MEC-GAR mags are different appearing than the ones that come with the gun, but MEC-GAR still makes um for Beretta.

I have quite a few MEC-GAR mags for some of my pistols. They are about the only mag that meet or exceed the factory mags that come with the guns.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Mec-Gar is not higher quality than Beretta factory magazines. I 've owned both for many many moons, however, Mec-Gar is the only magazine that I would use in my Beretta's if I couldn't find factory. Anyway, Mec-Gar has been around since 1965 and yes they are Italian and of the highest quality. I believe Beretta has always manufactured their own magazines not Mec-Gar, at least I can't find anything supporting the claim.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner said:


> Mec-Gar is not higher quality than Beretta factory magazines. I 've owned both for many many moons, however, Mec-Gar is the only magazine that I would use in my Beretta's if I couldn't find factory. Anyway, Mec-Gar has been around since 1965 and yes they are Italian and of the highest quality. I believe Beretta has always manufactured their own magazines not Mec-Gar, at least I can't find anything supporting the claim.


You might be right. I'm just going by what I've been told over and over thru the years. Even had a guy from Beretta Inc. say the same thing.

This is all that I could find. About us - Mec-Gar - World's Finest Firearm Magazines

Seems as if I've been taking what I've been told for years, at face value.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> You might be right. I'm just going by what I've been told over and over thru the years. Even had a guy from Beretta Inc. say the same thing.
> 
> This is all that I could find. About us - Mec-Gar - World's Finest Firearm Magazines
> 
> Seems as if I've been taking what I've been told for years, at face value.


I dunno either for a fact, but in my observation factory Beretta mags, while similiar, are different than Mec-Gar. All Beretta Mags I've always had or run across have PB stamped on them somewhere. Unless it's super hush hush and Mec-Gar is stamping PB on the mags they make for Beretta, I guess we'll never know but I strongly suspect Beretta makes their own mags, cause Beretta's don't Bluff. Now I'm curious.

.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner said:


> I dunno either for a fact, but in my observation factory Beretta mags, while similiar, are different than Mec-Gar. All Beretta Mags I've always had or run across have PB stamped on them somewhere. Unless it's super hush hush and Mec-Gar is stamping PB on the mags they make for Beretta, I guess we'll never know but I strongly suspect Beretta makes their own mags, cause Beretta's don't Bluff. Now I'm curious.


Yes, now I'm very curious as well. I do know that I'm very comfortable using either mag. If MEC-GAR did supply Beretta with magazines, they wouldn't have a problem stamping them PB, if that's what Beretta wanted.

Supposedly, SIG also had or has MEC-GAR making their magazines.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, this is what i've come up with: "All Beretta factory mags are and have been made by Meccanica Del Sarca a Beretta Holding's Company. Mec-Gar is an OEM manufacturer for many pistols just not Beretta. BUSA makes the Made in USA ones. Mec-Gar's are the most reliable aftermarket mag for Berettas.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner said:


> Well, this is what i've come up with: "All Beretta factory mags are and have been made by Meccanica Del Sarca a Beretta Holding's Company. Mec-Gar is an OEM manufacturer for many pistols just not Beretta. BUSA makes the Made in USA ones. Mec-Gar's are the most reliable aftermarket mag for Berettas.


I was thinking a bit and remembered, the guy from Beretta USA Inc., that told me MEC-GAR makes the Beretta magazines, is the same exact guy that told me that Berettas made in the USA are of a higher quality than the ones made in Italy.

It was at that point that I knew that he was full of it.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Lucky for me, I like them both.............


paratrooper said:


> I was thinking a bit and remembered, the guy from Beretta USA Inc., that told me MEC-GAR makes the Beretta magazines, is the same exact guy that told me that Berettas made in the USA are of a higher quality than the ones made in Italy.
> 
> It was at that point that I knew that he was full of it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

magazines

I believe if you poke around this website and see the size of the factory of Meccanica Del Sarca(a Beretta holding company) "Specialized in the particularly
complex realization of components in wood, sheet and steel which are then destined for further utilization by other Group members through
the development of adeguate process technology". Would leave you to believe they make all the Beretta magazines manufactured in Italy and would serve to confirm my findings. Likewise it seems they sell hard to find Beretta pistol magazines and parts as well.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Lucky for me, I like them both.............


Both are okay in my book, but if given a chance, I'll go the Italian-made ones every time.

Kind of like saving up money for a Ferrari, then finding out that they are made in both the USA and Italy. Would you really want one made in the USA?

Some things are just better when still made in their country of origin.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

:anim_lol:


paratrooper said:


> I was thinking a bit and remembered, the guy from Beretta USA Inc., that told me MEC-GAR makes the Beretta magazines, is the same exact guy that told me that Berettas made in the USA are of a higher quality than the ones made in Italy.
> 
> It was at that point that I knew that he was full of it.


:anim_lol:


----------



## krawl1212 (Feb 3, 2013)

Aha thanks for the input all , i appreciate it, i startes using the mag loader and i gotta say, damn that is waaay easier !! Lol thanks again yall!!!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Besides the finish, which can vary alot between years(inox) in color, I never saw a difference between the two, as far as shooting goes.


paratrooper said:


> Both are okay in my book, but if given a chance, I'll go the Italian-made ones every time.
> 
> Kind of like saving up money for a Ferrari, then finding out that they are made in both the USA and Italy. Would you really want one made in the USA?
> 
> Some things are just better when still made in their country of origin.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Besides the finish, which can vary alot between years(inox) in color, I never saw a difference between the two, as far as shooting goes.


Both are fine, but like I said, if I'm gonna pony up the bucks for a Ferrari, I don't want one made in America. :mrgreen:


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

That's why I don't mind the USA made...the difference in prices between the two was enough to keep me american. Did have a nice 92 Italian that I am kicking myself for selling.


paratrooper said:


> Both are fine, but like I said, if I'm gonna pony up the bucks for a Ferrari, I don't want one made in America. :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

berettabone said:


> That's why I don't mind the USA made...the difference in prices between the two was enough to keep me american. Did have a nice 92 Italian that I am kicking myself for selling.


Good point!

But, if you look long enough, and you do want an Italian made Beretta, they can be had for about the same, or just a little more than the USA made one.

From what I've found as of late, maybe a $50.00 difference.

But, the bottom line is, they are both a great gun. You can't go wrong with either.


----------

